# Too many follies for IVF??????



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Peter

I am praying you log on tonight and see this but if you dont I would be gratefull of your opinion.


I just dont know were to start, ok...

Right I am on day 8 of stims today 200iu of Puregon.

I go for my scan today to be told I have 30+ follies visible ranging from 13ish- 18ish. The lady got quite desperate and said she couldnt count them all!!! She appeaerd to be very alarmed with how many I had etc. So I had my blood taken.

I have been telephoned this afternoon with the results Oestrogen levels 8,000, I have been told by here these are high for day 8. They have decreased my stims to 100iu per day. My follies still have quite a bit of growing to do.I have been very much warned though that this cycle is likly to be abandoned as they think my oestrogen levels are going to be way to high for EC when my follies would be ready.

To be honest I am jsut devastated at the prospect, i mean 30 potential eggs wasted and money too, which we cant afford to be tossing about.

I am due to go back on Wednesday for another scan and bloods. 

What do you think? It jsut seems tio be one thing after another?

What do you think of the idea of EC but not ET and freeze the embies instead, I made that suggestion and the nurse didnt seem that keen but said it was possible.

Basically Iknow you dont have a crystal ball but I wouild be gratfull for what you think I could/should do. Ive jsut never heard of IVF being cancelled coz ther is too many follies, could I just have the EC bit and wait for ET till next month?

Im sorry this is just a babble, but I am so fed up tonight.

Thanks so much

Lou


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Lou

I know this is Peter's thread and I don't particularly want to tread on his professional toes!  But I need to advise you of something! Hope you don't mind. 

IF the Lister were that worried about you, you wouldn't be on any stims now. Alternatively, they would have alternated your dose of stims between now and profasi shot date.

For comparison........

At my first day 8 scan my levels were at 10,000 my stims were reduced from 150iu to alternate 75 and 150iu for 4 days, my levels had continued to rise over that time to 15,000 and then my stims were reduced to nil (coasting) for another 4 days. The levels peaked at 17,000 and then pretty much over 2 nights dropped down to 7,000 (Lister will do EC between 2,000 and 10,000).

The 2nd fresh cycle I was on alternate 75 and 150iu for 7 days then 75iu and then nothing again as my levels had risen and peaked at 15,000..... I had EC and ET both times.

This has happened to a few girls on the site! If anything they would still do your EC but MAY and I stress MAY delay your ET.

Lou I know it's easier said than done but please try not to worry. You have tonnes of follies (if I remember one of your IUI's was abandoned due over responding - the other cos of under responding).

The way I looked at the first IVF was it's the process of getting the dosage etc correct for you. It's a learning curve for both parties.

What I will say is that on your scan day after tomorrow, they may stop your stims or reduce it further and they may delay EC by a day or so, but this is no bad thing.

Also I wanted to mention that your levels will peak up from where they are and then they will drop down. So I would bet that on Wednesday your levels will POSSIBLY be higher but they will level out. The Lister MAY want to monitor you daily to keep a close eye on you.

I hope that this info helps and Peter I'm sorry for butting in.

Love Sue
xxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks Sue for that

This is what I thought I remembered of you and I even went back on re read some of your old IM's you had sent me.

To be honest I do feel a bit that The Nuffield are taking over a bit and Im concerened how much discussing this has had with Mr Gafar. I am going to call him tomorrow for a chat.

Amal at The Nuffield said she was ultra carfull after having one person with OHSS last year, (I thought not bad going really) so i wonder if she is being ultra carefull. I fully understand not having ET but to not have EC too is just too much I think.

Thanks Sue, I will print this off and show Adam.

Love Lou xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Lou

Just butting in also. I fully agree with SueL. I also wanted to add that you may not get 30 eggs just cos you have 30 follies. I had 43 follies on my first cycle and had to stop all stims and drink 4 litres of water a day. I had EC and ET but only got 7 eggs. I dont want to alarm you and i do have PCOS so that could be the reason, but just didnt want you to expect an egg in every follie.
Good Luck

Love Kim


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks Kim

yes I had realised that. 
Its mad coz Id been worrying about not having enough follies then I my a bit disapointed to have so many as I keep telling myself quality niot quantity. I think some of the follies will be empty as I was told at the baselind scan one of my ovarys looked polycystic so it could be that I guess.

The problem is Im such a novice i just dont know

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Lucy (May 27, 2002)

Lou

Hope the above advice has helped to calm your nerves somewhat. SueL is a real expert on these things, and just look at the amount of follies that Kim ended up with.

I had an icsi last summer, and I responded really strongly, though not quite as well as you. I had 26+ follicles. My stims were stopped two days early, and my eventual dose of pregnyl halved from what they thought I was going to need. I got 16 good eggs, and 11 fertilised. Unfortunately I also got OHSS but wasn't hospitalised, and ironically, the OHSS was made worse because the icsi worked and I got pregnant. The clinic told me that the OHSS would die down within a few weeks, but it went on for ten weeks. So start drinking lots of water, just in case!! And try to look on the positive side - you obviously respond incredibly well to those drugs!

Like Sue says, if they were that concerned about you you wouldn't still be on the drugs. The clinic has your best interests at heart. Hope Peter can reassure you.

Whatever happens, lots and lots of luck to you!!


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Lou said:


> Peter
> 
> I am praying you log on tonight and see this but if you dont I would be gratefull of your opinion.
> 
> ...


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Sue,

Thanks for your input, this is excellent advice!

Regards,

Peter



SueL said:


> Hi Lou
> 
> I know this is Peter's thread and I don't particularly want to tread on his professional toes!  But I need to advise you of something! Hope you don't mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks Peter - Just sorry I butted in 

Lou - Call the Lister directly in London tomorrow and ask to talk to one of the nurses. If they can't answer your questions Lou then talk to one of the doc's but I'm sure that the Hove Satellite clinic are being cautious. one of my friends had her scans there last year and then EC and ET in London (and she's now got a baby daughter) so they do know what they are doing! Just being careful about you. 

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------



## Gwyn (Jan 27, 2003)

Dear Lou,

Am new to this site but thought I would just like to say 
that I am thinking about you and hope all is well for next scan. 

I have not been in your position, mine was slightly opposite. On 400 Puregon daily and only 9 follicles, 8 eggs.

Lets hope they can calm them follies down and delay EC for a few days and you get some lovely juicy quality eggs.

Love Gwyn


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks everyone especially SueL for her doctor like advice, have you ever thought about getting a job a The Lister!!  And thanks to Gwyn who I dont think Ive'met' before. 

Feeling a bit better this morning although extremely unconfortable, my stomach is gross and enormous. Im gonna call Mr Gafar this morning and speak to him to see what he thinks. 

Thanks everyone again.

Love Lou xxx


----------



## sam (Mar 21, 2002)

Lou,
I can't contribute any advice at all, but just to say I hope you get some answers or reassurance from the hospital today. It sounds like you are in good hands.

Take care,
Samxxx


----------



## Gwyn (Jan 27, 2003)

Dear Lou,

Glad your feeling better. Hope chat with with Mr Gafar went well and has helped.

No we havent chatted before. Im a newbie and just wanted to wish you well. It seems we are all behind each other no matter what. 

I seem to be saying it a lot but 

WHAT A FAB SITE AND


YOU GIRLS AND BOYS ARE FAB

Take care

Gwyn


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hello all

Juat thought I would let you know I spoke to Mr Gafar this afternnon, he is such a lovely man. 
He wasnt sure why the Nuffield had mentioned abandoning this cycle, he said it was very rare for this to happen. He said we were far from that and told me all would be well and if the worst came to worst they would still do EC but delay ET.
So I am much happier. From now on I think I will check everything with The Lister. They are such a lovely hospital even the receptioist was sooo lovely this morning and told me to phone them even if there was the littlest thing I wanted to know. That is just so nice to know as you gilries do know what Im like! 
Adam is taking me out for dinner tonight so that is nice, thanks again to everyone Im sorry girls Im such a drama queen but you know what its like, I just have no sense whatsover and if someone suggests something to me I always take it as gospal, Im sorry for being so blonde. 

Anyway HOPFULLY all be well and there may be a few eggs, I just dont know anything anymore. Id be happy with 2 right now!

Love Lou xxx


----------



## sam (Mar 21, 2002)

Lou,
Glad you had some reassurance. This is all a big deal and you are aloud to be a drama queen if you want to!! That is what this site is for!!

Enjoy your meal out tonigh,

Samxxx


----------

